# Chi Breeder Downsizing--Needs People to Adopt



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

The breeder who sold me Teddy had to relocate to a smaller house/kennel recently. She needs to rehome some dogs, but she's so picky about selling her adult dogs because she doesn't want any of them to be sold into research, put into shelters, dumped on the street, or used in puppy mills. She spays and neuters all the dogs that she sells, and gives registration for puppies on a spay/neuter contract. The only exception to this is if she approves you as a breeder.

Basically, I'm posting here for anyone who may be interested in purchasing a Chihuahua from her. Teddy's mom is one of the dogs who she'll be giving up in order to downsize. She's THE REASON why I picked Teddy, because she's so loving and sweet, even to complete strangers. I want to make sure that she goes to a good home. 









^ This is Socialite (Teddy's mom). She's 3+ years old (probably older, but I'm not sure) and weighs 6 lbs. She's being sold for about $300.









^ This is Socialite sitting in my boyfriend's lap on the first day we met her. 

Please take a look at her website, which you can find on google. Her kennel is called "Uey's." She lives in Summerfield, FL and her name is Jeanne Eubanks. She's a really nice lady and genuinely wants to see her dogs go to good homes.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh how sad ! Hope she finds some good owners.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Makes me wish I lived in the US..


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

she is lovely!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh she would have been perfect for Jake, I wish I lived in the states..


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

She looks so sweet.
I hope she finds a loving home soon. x


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my god, what a beautiful doll. That is a wonderful price and I'm so hoping that all her babies go to loving homes. Just gorgeous!!! I'll pray for them and their owner.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

hope they find good forever homes


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow she is beautiful, Teddy's mum is. I think for now we are a one pup home.....two busy kids and one chi are enough for one mum.

She will find a great home for certain..


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been looking at Jeanne's website for a lot of years. I named my Maxx after a long coat chi she has on her website. He wasn't for sale. His new owner must have sent in pics of him. I fell in love with his pictures and knew that when I got my long coat boy I would name him Maxx. 
I hope she finds a home for all her babies.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> I have been looking at Jeanne's website for a lot of years. I named my Maxx after a long coat chi she has on her website. He wasn't for sale. His new owner must have sent in pics of him. I fell in love with his pictures and knew that when I got my long coat boy I would name him Maxx.
> I hope she finds a home for all her babies.


I know which dog you're talking about! Maxx is GORGEOUS.  Teddy'a dad, Bouncer, is another really pretty dog of her's.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Kaila said:


> I know which dog you're talking about! Maxx is GORGEOUS.  Teddy'a dad, Bouncer, is another really pretty dog of her's.



Yes, Bouncer is another beauty! I love the pictures she has on her site of Maxx. The Elvis one cracks me up. Another favorite I have is Millie. OMG she is the cutest little thing ever!!


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

*Is it just me?*

I get turned off by this breeder. It seems she takes care of her dogs well, i can tell by the pics that she is cleaner than most "breeders" and that she doesnt mind spending hundreds of dollars on her dogs.

Its just certain things she says that are weird. For instance she states on her website that she will sell people t-cups because she knows if they want one they will buy it no matter what...  She is condoning the use of the phrase t-cup and selling them because the demand is there.

Then she says she lets her pups go at 8 weeks old because people want the smallest chihuahuas. She used to sell them at 10 weeks but found out it was bad for business. These words are from her website, im not putting them in her mouth.

She doesnt show and says she doesnt because she doesnt have the time nor trust for someone else to handle her dogs. If the dogs arent being put up against others to be judged how can you know they are breed standard?
I'd rather my breeder have 5 dogs that she shows and breeds than 80 dogs that she breeds. JMO.

She also seems very rude, like she is talking down on people. She says its to weed the bad from the good but come on! She takes it a little too far. Breeders can tell the difference between a good home and a bad one by asking for vet refrences, personal ref, sending in a video of your home, a interview, etc and they arent mean to people just because.

Maybe i'm missing something. I admit that i didnt read the entire website as she has alot to say. Maybe i'm taking things the wrong way and i'd like for someone to kindly correct me.

P.S. i did see something that i dont think i have seen from other breeders on her website. She basically allows people to keep their pup/dog if it has a genetic defect and still give them another pup or refund them their money. That was nice to see and i know most breeders wouldnt do that.


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

I hope it all works out.......fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Vivid said:


> She doesnt show and says she doesnt because she doesnt have the time nor trust for someone else to handle her dogs. If the dogs arent being put up against others to be judged how can you know they are breed standard?
> I'd rather my breeder have 5 dogs that she shows and breeds than 80 dogs that she breeds. JMO.
> 
> She also seems very rude, like she is talking down on people. She says its to weed the bad from the good but come on! She takes it a little too far. Breeders can tell the difference between a good home and a bad one by asking for vet refrences, personal ref, sending in a video of your home, a interview, etc and they arent mean to people just because.
> ...


As far as your comment about her owning too many dogs and not showing them, I agree, and I think she would too. I believe she mentioned that she wanted to start showing once she's whittled herself down to only a few dogs. I think she wants to calm it down a bit and enjoy what she does rather than focus on overworking herself for too many dogs.

And in response to the comments about her website, I think she's just very passionate about these dogs. I haven't had a single bad experience with her in person, through email, or on the phone. She's always been very nice to me, and she coached me over the phone when I thought I messed up Teddy's dewormer. We keep in touch still through email.


----------



## TinyGiant (Jan 20, 2010)

Vivid said:


> I get turned off by this breeder. It seems she takes care of her dogs well, i can tell by the pics that she is cleaner than most "breeders" and that she doesnt mind spending hundreds of dollars on her dogs.
> 
> Its just certain things she says that are weird. For instance she states on her website that she will sell people t-cups because she knows if they want one they will buy it no matter what...  She is condoning the use of the phrase t-cup and selling them because the demand is there.
> 
> ...




That is really really cool.

I found only one thing that I thought strange when going through her site the other day. She wants a vet reference if you are planning on breeding, totally normal. She wants to make sure you have your pet fixed once they are done breeding, ok cool. The other thing is she wants to make sure you have the teeth cleaned once every 3 years, and if you don't shame on you for not taking care of your poor dogs. I thought that was a little harsh.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

kaila, I'm glad you have had good experiences with her. Maybe she isnt as standoffish as she seems. I still think some of what she says and does is wrong but hey, i'm not a breeder so maybe i'm missing something here.

TinyGiant, I saw that as well. I took it as with daily upkeep of a dogs teeth you never really have to take it to the dentist so she isnt too harsh on that. My pit has been having her teeth cleaned almost daily at home and she has never been to the vet for teeth cleaning or removal. While at the vet she has had compliments on her awesome doggy hygein. Maybe thats why this breeder isnt stuck on yearly visits like most? Idk, just a guess.

I do hope she finds awesome homes for all the dogs/pups she is trying to sell and that one day she will reach her goal of showing dogs from her own line.


----------



## angeldelight (Jan 31, 2010)

I wish I lived in the US but unfortunatly I'm in the UK.

I've been looking for an ex-breeding Chi from a breeder as I know some breeders like to rehome their old girls so that they have a quiet retirment home with all the attention that sometimes breeders with many dogs are unable to give. So far I've had no luck at all but I'll keep looking.

Sue


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

angeldelight said:


> I wish I lived in the US but unfortunatly I'm in the UK.
> 
> I've been looking for an ex-breeding Chi from a breeder as I know some breeders like to rehome their old girls so that they have a quiet retirment home with all the attention that sometimes breeders with many dogs are unable to give. So far I've had no luck at all but I'll keep looking.
> 
> Sue



Hi, It's a possibility that she will ship a dog to you. I cant recall the exact words but i know i saw something about shipping dogs and pups in heated cabins. Maybe you could call her and see?


----------



## angeldelight (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you for taking the trouble to suggest shipping but I wouldn't feel very happy about a dog being shipped all that distance. I'm sure it happens all the time and the dogs do cope with it but I don't feel comfortable with it.


----------



## Vivid (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm totally with you on that Angel, i just thought it was worth mentioning.

Good luck with your search for an ex show dog


----------



## RascalsMum (Jan 2, 2010)

I have never cleaned my dogs teeth or had them cleaned. They clean there teeth on there own through the foods they eat. I give my guys bones once a week which keeps there teeth cleaned, There dog food also helps to keep there teeth cleaned. The vets can't believe how clean my dogs teeth are.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

RascalsMum said:


> I have never cleaned my dogs teeth or had them cleaned. They clean there teeth on there own through the foods they eat. I give my guys bones once a week which keeps there teeth cleaned, There dog food also helps to keep there teeth cleaned. The vets can't believe how clean my dogs teeth are.


I'm not a vet or a vet tech, but I've had several vets and vet techs tell me that chewing dry kibble doesn't do anything to clean teeth. They say it's just a myth. I've been told that it's the equivalent of you eating a crunchy, bland cereal -- you'd still need to brush your teeth afterwards.  

I think that a lot of canine oral hygiene has to do with their diet, though. Zoey (my Jack Russell) eats a very high quality brand of dog food. She gets 1 can of Innova EVO 95% meat per day, and she has free access to Innova EVO grain-free kibble throughout the day. Her teeth are SPOTLESS, and her breath smells like warm water. If it starts to smell at all or I notice there is stuff clinging to the top of the teeth (it's very slight, but I notice it sometimes), I will brush her teeth myself with a mix of hot water and a small amount of fluoride-free mouthwash. I really only need to brush her teeth once every 2-3 months, now.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

angeldelight said:


> Thank you for taking the trouble to suggest shipping but I wouldn't feel very happy about a dog being shipped all that distance. I'm sure it happens all the time and the dogs do cope with it but I don't feel comfortable with it.


I don't think Jeanne does this for international shipping, but I believe that some breeders would hand-deliver a dog to you, rather than shipping it via live cargo. That might be something to consider. I would never want to put Teddy in the cargo area, but I would have no problem with him riding at my feet in his carrier. We drove for roughly 20 hours (with minimal breaks) from Pennsylvania to Florida--BOTH ways--and Teddy did so well! He pottied during every stop, ate his food happily in the car, and slept for most of the ride in my lap. He was a great little traveler.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

So, since I started this post, I've had a bad experience with the breeder! She offered my grandma a puppy who had a cherry eye. The puppy was about 11 weeks old, too young to be neutered and she didn't want to put him through the procedure to have it corrected just to have him put under again later when he's old enough to get neutered. She offered to give him away FREE to my grandma, provided we get him neutered and correct the cherry eye when he's older. She assured us that, aside from the cherry eye, he was a perfectly healthy puppy.

She told us that she could correct the cherry eye herself for $150, but it would have to be when he's older and she couldn't sell him until then. This would stick her with an older puppy, which is much more difficult to adopt out.

When I saw the puppy in person, I thought that it seemed like he was walking sort of funny. He was very small, but not abnormally small, and he was crawling low to the ground more than walking. He walked like a turtle. I didn't say anything, and I noticed that after we saw him walk once she held him for the rest of the time, which made me more suspicious that maybe he had a hip or knee problem.

I called her cell a few days later and e-mailed her to follow up about our interest in the puppy. She mentioned that she had no health certificate for the puppy, although the other puppies in the litter had health certificates. This was because she had vaccinated him herself at home, she explained, and she didn't want to spend the extra money to get him a health certificate if she couldn't sell him. I told her nicely that my grandma would really feel more comfortable if we had a health certificate.. you know, as a standard of health when he left her care and entered ours, incase any legal issues came up later. I mentioned that I wasn't sure he would be covered by her health guarantee either (since he was a "free to a good home" puppy and not really meant to be sold, according to her). This is the response I got:

"Hi,
I am sorry, but my husband got mad at me for offering him to you for free. He wants me to wait two months, fix his eye for $150 and neuter him for $55. Then, he wants me to sell him for $450. He makes sense. It is a lot easier than trying to explain to your grandmother about how a free dog is covered by a health guarantee. I was going to give him to you guys even though my husband got mad, but I think I should just keep him at this point. He is a super healthy puppy who just has a cherry eye that needs to be addressed when he gets a little older. He is overly friendly too. Please do not be mad at me, but this is what I think is ion my best interest."

I feel like this was sort of a jab at me for wanting the health certificate.. What do you think?


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh, and in addition.. we of course decided NOT to buy the puppy for $450. I just felt too nervous after seeing the puppy walk funny and then have her refuse to give us a health certificate. I even offered to pay for the vet visit and the cost of the certificate, since the puppy itself was free. She tried to convince us that buying the health certificate would be "wasting" money on the USDA!


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

lol oh k i've watched her site for years and i don't like it and never have . I used to breed and i had 10 dogs and when i had puppies some times 2 litters , max at once, it's hard! so i don't see how she can do it all by her self (just from the website i think she said she does it by her self) even with two people that's still alot i tried to count once and i was up to 50 plus dogs at one point .

hmm i just went to recheck her site she has 30 dogs and if you do the math with each dog having about 5-8 pups that's alot of dogs ! this lady is looney as i checked around she also has multi dogs in other breeds so i think it is a high class puppy mill . i think she paided off her house and just needs to keep dogs to keep money coming in. she used to have a pic of her room where she kept her pups and it was PACKED full of bred dogs , dogs with puppies all ages. 

i don't know how anyone could buy from her sorry but i'd feel bad helping her


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

*check this out*

http://www.ripoffreport.com/pet-sho...laws/wizard-of-claws-mistreated-abu-32bj9.htm

Post #12--scroll down is about this "breeder"...


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

a Chihuahua with Cherry eye!?!? Wow thats something ive never even heard of before lol


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Wow , lol I checked my name glad I have happy owners


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Vivid said:


> P.S. i did see something that i dont think i have seen from other breeders on her website. She basically allows people to keep their pup/dog if it has a genetic defect and still give them another pup or refund them their money. That was nice to see and i know most breeders wouldnt do that.


That's part of the State of Florida Pet Law 828.29 Dogs and cats transported or offered for sale; health requirements; consumer guarantee..

".....the consumer the right to choose one of the following options:

(a) The right to return the animal and receive a refund of the purchase price, including the sales tax, and reimbursement for reasonable veterinary costs directly related to the veterinarian's examination and certification that the dog or cat is unfit for purchase pursuant to this section and directly related to necessary emergency services and treatment undertaken to relieve suffering;

(b) The right to return the animal and receive an exchange dog or cat of the consumer's choice of equivalent value, and reimbursement for reasonable veterinary costs directly related to the veterinarian's examination and certification that the dog or cat is unfit for purchase pursuant to this section and directly related to necessary emergency services and treatment undertaken to relieve suffering; or

(c) The right to retain the animal and receive reimbursement for reasonable veterinary costs for necessary services and treatment related to the attempt to cure or curing of the dog or cat.

Reimbursement for veterinary costs may not exceed the purchase price of the animal. The cost of veterinary services is reasonable if comparable to the cost of similar services rendered by other licensed veterinarians in proximity to the treating veterinarian and the services rendered are appropriate for the certification by the veterinarian."

This applies to all pet dealers (breeders fall under that title), whether they post it on their site or not. 

Lisa


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

To be honest, I really did used to like her. Her kennel, although she had quite a few dogs, was always very clean and the dogs were very happy and healthy when I went to see them. I saw pregnant and lactating females with puppies, stud males, older puppies that were up for adoption, and the newly weaned puppies that were being shown. I loved the personalities of her dogs.

After she moved to her new place, though, things took a turn for the worse. When I went back to collect Teddy's AKC papers (which I still haven't gotten because she mixed them up with the papers for another puppy), I was pretty disappointed about the state of her new kennel. I understand that it's not an ideal situation for her, and I get why she's trying to downsize, but she IS still breeding her dogs! There were puppies for sale the last time I visited, even though there were dogs in cages and running free all over her kitchen. One had an eye infection and another had diarrhea. Several were very skittish about coming up to me, even though they hadn't acted like that at the other house.

I mean, if I were her, I would spay/neuter 90% of my dogs (all of them except the few very high quality dogs), and avoid birthing any new litters until all the dogs that needed to go had found good homes. She could downsize to about 5 breeding females and 3 stud males and have a perfectly good breeding stock. I also think she should focus on having smaller litters, and fewer litters throughout the year. If I had never met her before and I was visiting her new kennel to see a puppy, I would definitely walk away. 

I'm so mad at myself because I feel like I had done a LOT of research. I wanted something closer to where I lived (even though I drove 2 hours to see her, and visited 4-5 times before adopting Teddy) so that I wouldn't have to ship a puppy to us. I wanted a breeder that did genetic testing (like OFA certification). I wanted to be able to see the parents of my puppy to make sure they were happy and healthy. I wanted to feel comfortable with the breeder's health guarantee. Even though I met all these requirements, I must have missed something crucial because I ended up with all these uncertainties about her.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Kioana said:


> lol oh k i've watched her site for years and i don't like it and never have . I used to breed and i had 10 dogs and when i had puppies some times 2 litters , max at once, it's hard! so i don't see how she can do it all by her self (just from the website i think she said she does it by her self) even with two people that's still alot i tried to count once and i was up to 50 plus dogs at one point .
> 
> hmm i just went to recheck her site she has 30 dogs and if you do the math with each dog having about 5-8 pups that's alot of dogs ! this lady is looney as i checked around she also has multi dogs in other breeds so i think it is a high class puppy mill . i think she paided off her house and just needs to keep dogs to keep money coming in. she used to have a pic of her room where she kept her pups and it was PACKED full of bred dogs , dogs with puppies all ages.
> 
> i don't know how anyone could buy from her sorry but i'd feel bad helping her


She used to breed Daschunds, French Bulldogs, and Presa Canarios. I'm not sure if these were all at the same time or not, but now she only has Chihuahuas and her one pet Presa Canario on the premises. I think I saw about 4 bitches nursing puppies when I visited at her old home, in addition to the weaned puppies who were old enough to be adopted (probably about 6 of them). Since she moved, though, she is only producing about 4 puppies total, but she does have a pretty undesirable pool of older puppies outside waiting to be adopted.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm sorry, but i don't understand this breeders website. I was looking at the pictures of her "kennels" and then the ones of "puppy mills". Is she trying to say that thats what a puppy mill looks like and my kennels don't look like that? I am not trying to be mean because i am sure the breeder loves every single one of the dogs. But her kennels aren't that different to the puppy mill photos.
It all seems a little strange to me. But that just what i think.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh and the fact she uses the words "T-Cup" big no no.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

sorry OMG i just seen pics that she tapes her pups ears.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

sookey said:


> I'm sorry, but i don't understand this breeders website. I was looking at the pictures of her "kennels" and then the ones of "puppy mills". Is she trying to say that thats what a puppy mill looks like and my kennels don't look like that? I am not trying to be mean because i am sure the breeder loves every single one of the dogs. But her kennels aren't that different to the puppy mill photos.
> It all seems a little strange to me. But that just what i think.


In her defense, I thought her kennels were nice (for a kennel) at her old place. They're unlike a puppymill in that all the dogs have solid concrete floors, there were only 2-3 dogs per enclosure (which was quite a lot of room for them). They had kuranda beds and dog houses that completely seal to keep them out of the wet or cold. The kennels were covered ontop to prevent rain coming in, with a screen on the three sides to prevent wind blowing in. She also used to rotate dogs around the house, so that some of them living outside would have a chance to live inside or on her porch (which was another enclosure) for a while.

As far as taping Chihuahua ears.. isn't that a common practice if the ears don't stand up by 4 months or so? Teddy's never needed to be taped, so I'm really not sure. 

She has a page on her website warning about T-cups and why they're bad. She doesn't seem to breed for them specifically, though she sometimes does get a small puppy which she calls a "t-cup." Not sure why she does that, personally.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

I've really tried to stay off this thread. She is, by definition, what she says she is not and she's really getting more attention that she deserves. 

I'm not gonna address the many reasons that I disagree with what she's doing but I keep seeing references to her housing. Let me just say this. Chihuahuas belong in the house. They are not yard dogs. Just because they have concrete under the chain link with a dog house and elevated bed does not make it proper living conditions. They are still living in a cage, albeit a large one, outside. No a/c, no heat, no protection from the elements. Plastic doesn't keep out cold and wet. Don't come inside until it's below 20 degrees and then they stay in crates? GMAB I notice she's not living this way...so why are the dogs? A proper Chihuahua "kennel" is in the home...not the yard, not the porch, but in the house, with the same accommodations, if not better, than you have.

Alright, to end on a positive, since my momma always said "if you can't say something nice, don't say anything at all"....and I've obviously said something.  Chi pups ears are commonly taped.

Lisa


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

LiMarChis said:


> I've really tried to stay off this thread. She is, by definition, what she says she is not and she's really getting more attention that she deserves.
> 
> I'm not gonna address the many reasons that I disagree with what she's doing but I keep seeing references to her housing. Let me just say this. Chihuahuas belong in the house. They are not yard dogs. Just because they have concrete under the chain link with a dog house and elevated bed does not make it proper living conditions. They are still living in a cage, albeit a large one, outside. No a/c, no heat, no protection from the elements. Plastic doesn't keep out cold and wet. Don't come inside until it's below 20 degrees and then they stay in crates? GMAB I notice she's not living this way...so why are the dogs? A proper Chihuahua "kennel" is in the home...not the yard, not the porch, but in the house, with the same accommodations, if not better, than you have.
> 
> ...


Lisa, I applaud you. I totally agree that chihuahuas belong inside the home where the people live, and if someone thinks they have too many to live in their house, *then they have too many, period!*


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Kaila said:


> ......I wanted a breeder that did genetic testing (like OFA certification). I wanted to be able to see the parents of my puppy to make sure they were happy and healthy. I wanted to feel comfortable with the breeder's health guarantee. Even though I met all these requirements, I must have missed something crucial because I ended up with all these uncertainties about her.


Just FYI, one thing you missed is the fact that none of her Chis are OFA certified. Stating on her website that the knees are "certified the best grade possible" doesn't mean anything. When someone says the dogs are certified, go to the OFA (http://www.offa.org) website and search the database, ask the breeder for the dogs OFA number, and if you are there in person, you can ask to see the certificate. Furthermore, knees are either normal or not, and the grade is the degree of luxation. There is no "best grade possible".

Her health guarantee is what she is required to due by state law as a pet dealer. 

IMVHO, anytime you find a breeder that's using their dogs as livestock to provide their sole source of income, you should look elsewhere.

Lisa


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Kaila said:


> In her defense, I thought her kennels were nice (for a kennel) at her old place. They're unlike a puppymill in that all the dogs have solid concrete floors, there were only 2-3 dogs per enclosure (which was quite a lot of room for them). They had kuranda beds and dog houses that completely seal to keep them out of the wet or cold. The kennels were covered ontop to prevent rain coming in, with a screen on the three sides to prevent wind blowing in. She also used to rotate dogs around the house, so that some of them living outside would have a chance to live inside or on her porch (which was another enclosure) for a while.
> 
> As far as taping Chihuahua ears.. isn't that a common practice if the ears don't stand up by 4 months or so? Teddy's never needed to be taped, so I'm really not sure.
> 
> She has a page on her website warning about T-cups and why they're bad. She doesn't seem to breed for them specifically, though she sometimes does get a small puppy which she calls a "t-cup." Not sure why she does that, personally.


Ummmmmm ok wow, back up a bit. I was not meaning to start anything here. Personally i think taping a chi's ears is totally wrong. In most cases taping doesn't work. If a chi's ears were meant to stand up they would have done so themselves. But everyone to their own and i wish her luck in finding new families.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I honestly do not know what keeps this thread going...


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry, Sookey. I wasn't meaning to sound argumentative! I do like to give her credit where I think it's due. I would never recommend her as a breeder to someone in the future, but she did SOME things right, and I think she deserves not to be completely villainized by me. I'm also nervous that somehow she'll one day find this post and start all kinds of cattiness with me, lol. 

I can't seem to edit my original post in this thread. I wanted to remove the pictures since I only took one myself. Any ideas why I wouldn't be able to see the Edit Post button?


----------



## Tiny but Mighty (Apr 24, 2010)

It's so sad that people only show these little dogs  Both my babies are KC reg but showing has never interested me. I don't see them like that, they're part of my family. I'd happily have more but many people are put off rehoming because I have a staffordshire bull terrior as well (rescued). 
I guess that's why I've never bred either, too many doggies already needing a good home.


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope they find good homes, will be thinking of them x


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

@Tiny But Mighty: I don't think Jeanne shows her dogs. I didn't care about that since, like you, I care more about having a loving companion than a show dog. Plus, AKC shows are funded with the money puppymillers generate by stimulating new AKC registrations. In other words, a puppymiller sells s puppy to a pet shop, a family buys the puppy and registers it with AKC (which requires a fee), and that money helps to fund dog shows.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Whew! I couldn't afford to rescue those babies even if I did have room. LOL

My breeder sells her long coated babies (most of which have great conformation and are within the 3-5 lb range) for less than half of one of her retirees she's trying to get placed. A nice enough looking dog but no more attractive than the ones Jodi offers. 

I feel for the little doggies but 2,500 dollars to give it a comfortable home is a bit steep, especially (not that I would ever breed her) for an animal she says is too small to breed. And I found that weird too because that dog is 4 lbs. Right underneath her is a short haired at 3.8 lbs that she says is big enough to breed and that she had planned on breeding her but the line has large litters. Really baffled on that one. 

As someone who bought their first two dogs (Boo included) from a pet store, I'm not one to judge. I'm just glad you got your little sweetheart and are happy. And in a very small and polite voice, caution against repeat buying from this person.


----------



## Kaila (Nov 10, 2009)

unchienne said:


> As someone who bought their first two dogs (Boo included) from a pet store, I'm not one to judge. I'm just glad you got your little sweetheart and are happy. And in a very small and polite voice, caution against repeat buying from this person.


I can't tell you enough how happy this made me.


----------



## Rio! (Apr 27, 2010)

I hate living in the UK!

I hope they all find wonderful homes 

I have to say, Socialite is beautiful! Again, damn me for not living in the US :')


----------

